# [Heisec] 29C3: Erfolgreicher Angriff auf verschlüsselnde Festplatten



## Newsfeed (29 Dezember 2012)

Tilo Müller von der Universität Erlangen nahm in seinem Vortrag beim 29C3 die Sicherheit von verschlüsselnden Festplatten aufs Korn. Dabei stellte er auch ein weniger bekanntes Angriffsszenario vor: Den Warm-Replug Angriff.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

